# Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben



## Eckentaler (22. Juni 2009)

hi Jungs, hab schon in Technik gepostet warum überseht Ihr mein Thema alle??
keine Schwimmteichprofis hier?

hab schon viel hier gelesen, mit Bekannten Schwimmteichbesitzern, Koibesitzer und GAla bauer gesprochen

will hier ma meine Idee, die auch schon halb fertig ist Kritisieren und anregen lassen

hab eine Schwimmteich mit ca 75m³ Bilder hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...t=21407/page-4

Alles auf Schwerkraft, 

hab n BA und 2 Skimmer 
die sollen in meinen einfachen Eigenbausiebfilter Bild unten , issn 230 liter Fass mit 60cm x 130cm 200µ Edelstahlgewebe
wenn ich in den einlauf einen 90grad Bogen stecke sollte sich das Wasser sogar drehen wie im Vortex

und ich kann per Schmutzablauf, mit Schieber, gut Spülen

was haltet Ihr von meinem Eigenbausiebfilter??

danach gehts von unten in einen 2m hohen 1500 liter Betonschachtring mit Filterwaben, kann ich auch gut Spülen

danach saugt die Pumpe 7500l/h ab, brauch ich ne Größere?

danach in die UVC lampe

danach möchte ich noch n Druckfilter für die in der UVC gelösten Stoffe, habe noch eine 230liter Tonne übrig, was mach ich da am Besten??

danach solls mit Drainagenrohre in den Kies , 20cm tief, am gesamten RAnd meines TEiches gehn

evtl hohl ich mit mit ner zusätzlichen Pumpe noch wasser aus den Waben für einen Springbrunenn oä

Bitte um Anregungen und kostruktive Kritik


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Also der Link zu Deinen Bildern funzt nicht 
Vielleicht liegts daran ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Hallo Jörg,

also ehrlich gesagt macht dieser Siebfilter für *mich* keinen Sinn...... 

Das Sieb liegt nach deiner Zeichnung ständig unter Wasser. 
Ein Siebfilter hat aber eigentlich die Aufgabe den Grobschmutz aus dem System zu entfernen und vom Wasser zu trennen.


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21407/page-4
wenns wieder nicht geht

einfach hier bei Schwimmteich unter: welche Steine im Schwimmteich

schauen

@  olli p



dachte dass mein Siebfilter ne gute und einfache Idee ist!!

das saubere Wasser wird ja auch unter Wasser abgezogen

der schwere Dreck fällt gleich in den Schmutzauslass
ok der leichte Dreck wird immer oben Schwimmen
Aber wenn ich Ablasse erledigt sich dass auch
habs schon mal Abgelassen da is richtig Strömung druff 

Warum sollte er nicht filtern wenn er unter Wasser ist??
funktioniert er so nicht?


----------



## Eckentaler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

wo sind die Filterexperten??????????


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Hallo Jörg,

noch einmal:



			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Siebfilter hat aber eigentlich die Aufgabe den Grobschmutz aus dem System zu entfernen und vom Wasser zu trennen.



Bei dir bleibt der Dreck aber ständig unter Wasser/mit Wasser in Berührung......... 

Das ist der Knackpunkt!!

Ansonsten ist die Idee ja auch nicht schlecht. Aber so müsstest du nun mal Täglich den Dreck ablassen. 

Oder weißt du wann welcher dreck so langsam in Lösung übergeht und die Nahrungsgrundlage für neue Algen bildet.....


----------



## Eckentaler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

achso!!

daran hab ich nicht gedacht

na dann lass ich halt täglich einen Schwall ab

soviel Dreck hab ich nicht
kein Baum in der Nähe

nur n bissl Blütenstaub


----------



## Eckentaler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

kann ich mein Fass so umbauen dass der Dreck oben irgentwie vom Wasser rauskommt?

irgentwer ne Idee??


----------



## Eckentaler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Keiner ne bessere Idee für meinen Schwerkraft Siebfilter im Fass?

Keiner eine Idee für mein Filterfass um nach der UVC die gelösten Stoffe zu Filtern??


----------



## Eckentaler (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

hochschieb!! 

keiner mehr ne bessere Idee für meinen Siebfilter?


----------



## Eckentaler (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

hochschieb und weiter gehts 

Siebfilter noch a bissl umgebaut

und funktioniert prima

wasser is jetz ca 2 monate drinn

lass alle 1-2 Tage a bissl wasser ab

TEich is supersauber, ich denk die 1,5 m³ Filterwaben arbeiten gut

kann ich weiterempfehlen


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Hi Jörg,

wo sind die Bilder...........


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

öhm, hallo

jetzt mal ehrlich, das Thema machte mich irgendwie neugierig, weil ich mir so gar nix drunter vorstellen konnte was da nun kommen sollte. Dann "versucht" man das zu lesen und versteht trotzdem nicht worums eigentlich gehen soll.
2 Seiten Thread und bislang hab ich noch nicht eine konkrete Frage lesen können. ICh wüßte auch nicht wo eine sein sollte, wenn doch alles geht *schulterzuck*

Aber was mich nun wirklich interessieren würde und Olli bestimmt auch, wenn dein Wasser aus dem BA und den Skimmern, durch das Sieb 2m Tief in den Betonröhrenschacht durch die Filterwaben sickert, wie kommt das dann wieder hoch? du hast doch deine Pumpe nicht in 2m Tiefe unter dem ganzen Filtergedöns versteckt? Wie willst du da mal rankommen?

Aber was ich dir schonmal direkt sagen kann, aus nem Regenfass baust du keinen Druckfilter  Ich find die Anordnung eh ein wenig seltsam, die UVC erst am Ende des Filtersystems zu haben.

Also ich schlag dir mal vor, du machst mal 2-3-4-5...n Bilder und eine Skizze die den Aufbau deines Filtersystems beschreibt und erklärt. Wenn das hier wer sehen kann, dann können wir auch drüber diskutieren was gut und was schlecht ist, bzw was da noch zu machen geht. 

Und einen Rat am Ende, hör auf Threads zu "schieben" wenn auf nen dreifach Post von dir noch keiner was gesagt hat, dann vielleicht deswegen weils nix zu sagen gibt und das liegt dann letztendlich an dir und nicht uns 

LG


----------



## Eckentaler (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

ubs!!

stimmt keine Bilder vom Filter im Album

gibtsmorgen 
mit skizze von meinem Filteraufbau

hab keine Fragen
wollt nur die Allgemeinheit informieren dass mein System gut funktioniert


----------



## Phil (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Hi Jörg,

dann bin ich mal auf die Bilder gespannt, auch wenn ich bislang viele Fragezeichen gesehen habe, die mmn eine Frage darstellen sollen, ist es doch um so schöner wenn dem nicht so ist.

LG


----------



## Liwau (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Hallo, sehe das Problem bei Deinem Reinigungsfilter, daß da auch viele Tiere reingeraten. Wie willst Du das lösen. Grüße Liwau


----------



## Eckentaler (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

So Jungs hier nun die Bilder

natürlich waren auch fragen dabei, wer kann den schon Alles wissen





am Siebfilter hab ich wirklich manchmal dass Problem mit meinen Bitterlingen

ich muss den ja alle paar tage Spülen

den werd ich noch umbauen so dass ich vor dem Spülen mal kurz reinschau die Fische rausnehm und dann Siebfilter Spüle
vieleicht fahre ich den Siebfilter dann auch von oben nach unten mit einem runden Filter, mal schaun

alle anderen Tiere müssen halt im REgenwasserkanal in Freiheit weiterleben  

Wasser ist sauber bis zum Grund 160cm

ok jetz gern Kritik und Anregungen


----------



## Eckentaler (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

ubs

Filterschema vergessen


----------



## Eckentaler (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

achja wasserstand fehlt noch ca 15 cm

und Schieber hab ich vergessen einzuzeichnen an den Schmutzabläufen zum Kanal

und das geeinigte Wasser geht in Drainagenrohre in den Kies in den Weiher zurück, irgentwann mal

uvc hab ich noch keinen Platz gefunden

is aber auch so sauber

iss alles  nu viel ärbert!!


----------



## Eckentaler (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

hi Phil

alle Bilder auch im Album

Anregungen für mich?
oder Fragen?


----------



## Phil (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Hallo Jörg,

sry für die späte Antwort, aber bin bissel im Stress in letzter Zeit. Ich hab mir eben mal die Bilder und das Schema angeschaut und versucht beides irgendwie zusammen zu fummeln.
Also die Betonringe sind der Filterschacht, das Fass ganz rechts ist der "SiFi" und in der Mitte das Fass sollte ja der Pumpenschacht sein, richtig soweit?

Wenn dem alles so ist, kommt bei mir die erste Frage auf, der Auslauf von den Betonringen in den Pumpenschacht, scheint mir optisch unter den Filtermatten (blau) zu liegen, ist dem so? Wenn ja warum?

Zweite Frage ist, umgekehrter Sifi, in der Regel macht das keiner so, ich hab aber auch schon drüber nachgedacht, dann aber nicht mit Sieb, sondern Vlies. Meine Frage wäre dahingehend, wie schnell setzt sich das Sieb denn bei dir zu? Der Schmutz wird ja immerhin mit Druck gegen das Sieb gepresst. Und wie klar ist das Wasser das deinen Filter verlässt? Klarer als das was in den Filter läuft, oder richtig sauber?
Ich meine, du hast Fische drin und bislang 0 Pflanzen, irgendwie musst du ja die Übermenge an Nährstoffen kompensieren.

LG


----------



## Eckentaler (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

jo fast alles richtig

wasser fliesst aber über den blauen Filtermatten ab, sonst würden die ja nix bringen

siebfilter setzt sich nicht zu, ich spül den alle paar tage und spritz von oben mitn Wasserstrahl durch

wird aber noch konstruktiv geändert, wegen den Fischen, so dass ich sehn kann was ich in den kanal spüle, 

wasser is richtig sauber, mein weiher is 170 und ich kann bis zum Grund schauen

hab zwar 10 mini Fische, aber die müssen mit dem klarkommen was da ist, sind schwärme von kleinstlebewesen drinn, weiteres Futter gibts nich

also woher sollen die Übermengen an Nähstoffen kommen?

mit 25 t Kies bin ich jetz fast feddich
Pflanzen komme diese Woche rein


----------



## Phil (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Hallo Jörg,

"Übermengen" an Nährstoffen kommen zum einen durch den Eintrag von Regenwasser, bzw durch das Befüllen/Nachfüllen von Wasser und nicht zuletzt durch die Ausscheidung der Fische. Das mag aktuell gar kein Problem sein, aber die Konzentration wird zunehmen, zumal sich die Fischlein wohl auch vermehren werden.
Was spricht denn gegen eine Art Pflanzenfilter am Ende deines Filtersystems? Dann wirst du wenigstens ein paar Nährstoffe los und ein bissel grün wirds nebenbei auch noch werden 

Grüße


----------



## Eckentaler (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

grün kommt n och

ich geh heut in meine Straßengraben und buddel mal was aus!!


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

Mahlzeit.

Pflanzen im Straßengraben ausbuddeln halte ich für keine gute Lösung. Wenn das jeder macht, stehen da bald keine mehr.... :?
Aber verhindern kann ich es wohl schlecht (im Nachhinein gleich 3x nicht). 


Sooteuer sind die Pflanzen ja nun auch nicht. Vielleicht findet sich jemand in Deiner Nähe, der Dir welche abgeben kann?! 
Im Flohmarkt nachfragen schadet nicht und kostet erstmal nix.


----------



## ebo (5. Sep. 2009)

Hallo

Abgesehen vom Verbot kann man sich zusätzlich ne Menge anderer Dinge mit in den Teich schleppen.
Ich kann auch nur davon abraten.

Gruß 
ebo


----------



## Eckentaler (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Bodenablauf Skimmer Siebfilter Filterwaben*

was soll ich mir schon einschleppen was die Natur nicht sowiso einschleppt, oder sich von alleine reguliert??

und jeden Herbst kommt der BAgger und macht den Graben sauber und entsorgt die Pflanzen

 jetz komm ich n paar  Wochen vorher und grab 10- 20 Pflanzen aus und in meinen Teich, die Leben also weiter!!

da könntet Ihr doch jetz noch n paar mal drüber Diskutieren, ich steig bei sowas aus


----------



## ebo (6. Sep. 2009)

Es hat dich doch keiner angegriffen  

Aber wer weiß was du da im Straßengraben alles noch mit ausgräbst? Dreck und Schmutz von der Straße wie zb. Fzg.-Öl? 

Hinzu kommt des gewisse Pflanzen unter Naturschutz stehen. Auch in einem Straßengraben. 
Klar ist: Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.
Aber das musst du selber wissen. Wollte dich nur drauf hinweisen 

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß
ebo


----------

